# Hi this is Bolt from Istanbul



## melihcavas (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## petguides.co (11 mo ago)

melihcavas said:


>


Hello Bolt


----------



## Steve424 (10 mo ago)

Wow. What a stunning Vizsla. Love the classy leather collar!


----------

